# PHTLS Podcasts



## Snaquebite (Sep 8, 2007)

Never a medic but this looks interesting

http://www.phtlspodcast.com/

Download is slow but the player button works pretty fast.


----------



## HeloMedic1171 (Sep 10, 2007)

Thank you.  I find it interesting ater perusing the link that they're starting to add things they teach medics now into the civilian curriculum.  amazing how fast info travels.


----------

